# International 434 diesel project



## Terry1422 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on this site.
I bought a international 434 diesel tractor to look after a small parcel of land I inherited from my parents in Cape Tormentine NB.
The land is just over 12 acres, and we have a small cottage. from my living room you look out over the Norththumberland Strait and see PEI and the confederation bridge.
The tractor came with a bush hog. Neither piece was really well looked after, so I have been learning how to maintain it, and getting everything working again. This has included changing all fluids and filters, obtaining manuals, and the like.
Currently, I am working on getting tog low plugs working properly so the tractor starts without the aid of either. I have replaced the non working glow plugs, and have made sure I have good continuity throughout the line. The main resistor indicator is good, and power arrives at the ignition switch, but power is not reaching the resistor in the switch. the tractor will engine will turn over using the key switch, but no power is reaching the glow plugs or the resistor. I believe my problem is in the ignition switch. The manual give the part number as 3048227R92. My problem is that when I have searched for a new switch, everything that comes up claiming to be a replacement doesn't seem to be what I need. The switch I have has 6 connections, all of which seem to be necessary. Any switch I have seen, as a replacement has 3 to 5 maximum connections. I can supply a photo of my switch if needed. my question is, where do I go from here. Does anyone on this site know where I might get such a switch? Is this the only other reason that the tractor won't start? looking for some help and guidance. 
Hope to hear from someone soon.
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Terry, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I attached a wiring diagram for your tractor, illustrating the 6 terminal keyswitch. You probably have same in your manual, but sometimes they neglect to include wiring diagrams. I would call Messicks (IH parts supplier) and ask what they recommend for a keyswitch and how to modify the wiring for a switch with fewer terminals.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Terry,

www.messicks.com/. Parts department telephone number 1-877-260-3528.


----------



## Terry1422 (Nov 14, 2016)

thanks for the info.
I would I
Like to ask a couple other questions though.
According to the diagram pins 6 and 3 run to the resistor indicator #85 which in turns runs to the glow plugs.
I am almost positive my issue is the 12 volts DC coming into the switch is not reaching the resistor. It wan t to confirm. I have removed the switch from the tractor. the tractor is in Cape Tormentine, I am living in Oromocto NB. Can you confirm which pins the 12 VDC enters the switch at? I believe it should be pins 5 and 1 as both are coming off the breaker circuit #86.
Again, can someone confirm that at switch position 0 there should only be 12VDC at pin 5 and 1 at position 1 on power should now be reaching pins 2 and 4. When key is pushed in, for position three heating the glow plugs, I should see 12 VDC at pins 6 and 3. As well as position 4 start.
currently, I get nothing in position 3 and as a result, the glow plugs do not heat up.
I have been spraying the switch inside to see if I get get contact to happen in this position but so far no luck.
thanks for your attention.
Terry


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Terry,

If you have a wiring diagram that the numbers can read, please post. The wiring diagram posted by sixbales is blurry.


----------

